# ARIA (America Riding Instructor Assn) what do you think?



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

hi all! just looking to get some feedback on ARIA. have you guys heard of it? what do you think? do you know anyone who is certified or is your trainer certified? why or why not? just wondering if you think it's worthwhile, and what your impression is overall.

if you like the concept/idea, what would you like changed/updated or what do you think could make it more useful?

here's a link to their site: American Riding Instructors Association (ARIA)

thanks! curious to hear what you think!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It seems very low level with little emphasis on education. The fact that their "level 3" dressage requires 6 years of teaching experience and only riding to 3rd level is telling. I would expect a high level dressage coach in 6 years to be able to churn out a finished GP horse...

Most certification programs are worthless. Learn to ride, learn to teach, learn to train - then coach. Apprenticing under a qualified coach for years is IMO the best way to do it. Always have a training program yourself, and you should be successful. If you are good, no one will care about the papers on your wall, except for insurance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oh i agree - just curious as to other's take on things. the company has been around for years, and would love feedback (i am not affiliated with them fyi)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have never heard of it... Frankly, I would focus more on networking/getting your name out there and getting field experience. That will be far more beneficial to you.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks - anyone else? i'm not looking for feedback for myself (already own my own barn and work in marketing as the "day job") but curious about this from a marketing perspective (for other reasons)


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i find that parents see the word "certified" and suddenly feel much safer with their kids at that trainers. we all know it doesnt matter, papers are minor in the horse world for most of us, but for parents who have never been in the horse world, who have a horse crazy kid begging them to go ride, they see that word and go... okidoki, sounds good....

just what ive noticed between advertising before and after my certifications...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Certification doesn't mean much of anything to me. I'd be more interested in an instructor who has earned USDF medals, but even then I recognize that there's a difference between being able to ride and being able to teach others. I don't think any certification or award out there could guarantee someone is good at teaching.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Never heard of it. 

I seek instructors/trainers with a proven track record for producing quality riders/horses in my field of interest. Experience is what speaks to me; a certification is a nice extra touch, but the ability and final product is what I am most interested in. 

(I am a graduate from a 4 year equestrian college and still feel this way.)


----------

